# Please get tested for UTI and Prostatitis



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Has anyone else got tested for Urinary Tract Infections or Prostatitis?

I never had problem with urination but i get pain when i have an erection after ejaculation. *Urine culture and Semen culture* showed Klebsioella and Ecoli. I got cystoscopy(a tube with camera on one end passed through Urethra to examine Urinary bladder) done today morning. My reports showed Urethritis with superficial Bulbar Urethral Stricture. Doc said my Prostate was also inflammed and red in color. He put me on 45 days of Prulifloxacin (am already on it, now i am on 15th day) along with Pregabalin and Alfuzosin to relax prostate and Urethra. He says that inflammed prostate gland and urethritis is causing me pressure on rectum which in turn causing gas to leak and unformed stools.

I have done almost all the GI tests done with negative results except for mild grade A esophagitis.

Please get a Urine and Semen culture done. If atleast few of them turns positive then we can link Urinary problems or sexual problems with Leaky gas instead of searching for GI fixes which are not working at all.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi oceanblue 141..

i think u r right abt this b'cause after urinating i have a feeling to pass gas and when i have a bowel movement i also urinate with it all the time and the smell get worse after i urinate no matter how well i wash my penis..and after intercourse or night fall next day my odor is worse..plzz can u explain on it thax dear..

GOD bless us all.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good stuff man, knowledge is key. I have never heard of a semen test. I definitely had urinary infections during my bad stage too. See how you go with the meds. I reckon the Kleb and Ecoli will be in the gut too..

You might be interested to read the article i posted a few months back. Are you only LG or other smells too?

http://www.mytummytantrum.com/2013/04/14/infection-and-body-odors/


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

desprate said:


> Hi oceanblue 141..
> 
> i think u r right abt this b'cause after urinating i have a feeling to pass gas and when i have a bowel movement i also urinate with it all the time and the smell get worse after i urinate no matter how well i wash my penis..and after intercourse or night fall next day my odor is worse..plzz can u explain on it thax dear..
> 
> GOD bless us all.


Desperate please visit a Urologist and let him know your issues with urination and intercourse and ask him for a urine culture sensitivity and semen culture sensitivity tests. My odor and rectal pressure is worse too after ejaculation. I also have a dull ache or uncomfortable feeling in my perineum area when i sit after ejaculation, i started noticing this recently.



hadenuff29 said:


> Good stuff man, knowledge is key. I have never heard of a semen test. I definitely had urinary infections during my bad stage too. See how you go with the meds. I reckon the Kleb and Ecoli will be in the gut too..
> 
> You might be interested to read the article i posted a few months back. Are you only LG or other smells too?
> 
> http://www.mytummytantrum.com/2013/04/14/infection-and-body-odors/


Thanks mate. I only have constant leaking gas from anus (LG)


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Cant remember your symptoms OCEANBLUE is your lg worse after a bowel movement and do you get the wet anus and stuff?

Keep us updated this seems an extremely interesting developement mate.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Pengu, is the pain in the groin region there consistently? My chronic groin pain and lumps in the groin lymph node has suddenly disappeared since following an 80/10/10/. It's a good sign as the lymph system is the body's sewer system. Only downer i have right now is my teeth are super sensitive...


----------

